# Интернет > Графика >  Фотошоп русская версия

## Dzel1976

Ссылка:  http://depositfiles.com/files/g7sa550c0

----------


## vp0969

А какой  пароль?:confused:

----------


## yudzhin

Вот версия без пароля http://avtonapolnenie.ru/archives/100 
Сам уж как 2 месяца с ней

----------


## 123321123

руссофикатор http://letitbit.net/download/25825.2..._v1.1.exe.html

----------

